# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  تناقض در تعریف تابع علامت (sgn(x

## MahMoUoD

سلام دوستان

یه سوال در مورد تعریف تابع sgn داشتم.
تو لوح آزمون کانون (23 آبان) حد و پیوستگی 1، سعید جلالی میگه که تابع sgn در کتاب جدید در x=0 تعریف نشده. (در حالی که تو کتاب قدیم تعریف شده بود)
یعنی بصورت زیر:

در حالی که تو کتاب دیفرانسیل امسال، صفحه های 68 و 126 تابع sgn بصورت زیر تعریف شده:

و همچنین میدونیم که:                                                                                                         

نمودار این تابع هم در صفحه 57 رسم شده. و توی اون نمودار تابع در 0 تعریف نشده!!

میخواستم بدونم کسی علت این تفاوت هارو میدونه؟
مثلا اگه بپرسن تابع sgn در x=0 پیوسته است یا نه. باید بگیم پیوسته نیست یا نمیتوان بحث کرد؟!    :Yahoo (17):

----------


## newpath

> سلام دوستان
> 
> یه سوال در مورد تعریف تابع sgn داشتم.
> تو لوح آزمون کانون (23 آبان) حد و پیوستگی 1، سعید جلالی میگه که تابع sgn در کتاب جدید در x=0 تعریف نشده. (در حالی که تو کتاب قدیم تعریف شده بود)
> یعنی بصورت زیر:
> 
> در حالی که تو کتاب دیفرانسیل امسال، صفحه های 68 و 126 تابع sgn بصورت زیر تعریف شده:
> 
> و همچنین میدونیم که:                                                                                                         
> ...


نمیتوان بحث کرد !!! پیوسته نیست دیگه چه با تعریف جدید چه قدیم .. البته در صفر

----------


## MahMoUoD

> نمیتوان بحث کرد !!! پیوسته نیست دیگه چه با تعریف جدید چه قدیم .. البته در صفر


خب آخه اگه تابع تو 0 تعریف نشده باشه گفتن این جمله که "تابع در 0 پیوسته نیست" غلطه!  :yahoo (94):

----------


## 3ina

> خب آخه اگه تابع تو 0 تعریف نشده باشه گفتن این جمله که "تابع در 0 پیوسته نیست" غلطه!  :yahoo (94):


sgn توی صفر اصلا حد نداره که روی پیوستگیش بحث بشه !
شاید اگر توی حدی با جز صحیح یا چیز دیگه جلوی sgn صفر مطلق بشه مشکل بوجود بیاد که توی 0 مقدارش صفره یا تعریف نشده

----------


## newpath

> خب آخه اگه تابع تو 0 تعریف نشده باشه گفتن این جمله که "تابع در 0 پیوسته نیست" غلطه!  :yahoo (94):


وقتی کتاب و خوب نمیخونی همینه !!! شرایط ناپیوستگی چیه ؟

----------


## khatereh 2

عکس کتاب رو بذار. ببینیم. که تعریف نشده.

----------


## newpath

تابع f در نقطه x=a پیوسته گوییم هرگاه سه شرط زیر برقرار باشد

الف-(f(a وجود داشته باشد یعنی  باشد.

ب-    موجود باشد.

پ-   .
انواع ناپیوستگی

الف-ناپیوستگی رفع شدنی
ب-ناپیوستگی رفع نشدنی یا اساسی

اگر در میان شرایط ناپیوستگی شرط دوم برقرار باشد یعنی حد تابع موجود باشد  ولی یکی از شرایط اول یا سوم برقرار نباشد گوییم تابع در نقطه x=a دارای  ناپیوستگی رفع شدنی است. ولی اگر شرط دوم برقرار نباشد یعنی تابع در نقطه  x=a فاقد حد باشد ناپیوستگی اساسی یا رفع نشدنی است.

----------


## MahMoUoD

دوستان من مشکل اصلیم تو تعریف تابع sgn در نقطه x=0 بود. نه صرفا پیوستگی!
پیوستگی رو مثال زدم!
تابع sgn اگر برابر (قدرمطلق x بر x) باشه پس x=0 در دامنه اش نیست. اما تو کتاب x=0 هم جزء دامنه Sgn حساب شده

----------


## khatereh 2

> دوستان من مشکل اصلیم تو تعریف تابع sgn در نقطه x=0 بود. نه صرفا پیوستگی!
> پیوستگی رو مثال زدم!
> تابع sgn اگر برابر (قدرمطلق x بر x) باشه پس x=0 در دامنه اش نیست. اما تو کتاب x=0 هم جزء دامنه Sgn حساب شده


ادرس دقیق کتابو با عکس بذار.....

----------


## newpath

> دوستان من مشکل اصلیم تو تعریف تابع sgn در نقطه x=0 بود. نه صرفا پیوستگی!
> پیوستگی رو مثال زدم!
> تابع sgn اگر برابر (قدرمطلق x بر x) باشه پس x=0 در دامنه اش نیست. اما تو کتاب x=0 هم جزء دامنه Sgn حساب شده


والا ما تو هر کتابی خوندیم چه دانشگاهی چه دوران دبیرستان چه گاج چه کاج چه  پیک نوروزی :yahoo (4):  اگه همون قدر مطلق بر خودش بود جلوشم مینوشت جز در x=0 
پسر خوب کلا اینا فقط تعریفن  !!!! وارد دانشگاه که بشی هر کتابی یه تعریفی ... بطور مثال ترمودینامیک ون وایلن یه چی گفته ون نس یه چی دیگه ... اینا صرفا تعریفن ... مثه حروف فارسی !!!! ممکنه فردا بگن( ف) رو باید شکل(  ز) بنویسی !! مشکلی که نداره یه نماده که تغییرش دادن... ولی خوشم میاد که کنجکاوی چیزیو راحت قبول نمیکنی

----------


## MahMoUoD

> ادرس دقیق کتابو با عکس بذار.....



عکس اینکه sgn تو x=0 تعریف شده؟




> والا ما تو هر کتابی خوندیم چه دانشگاهی چه دوران دبیرستان چه گاج چه کاج چه  پیک نوروزی :yahoo (4):  اگه همون قدر مطلق بر خودش بود جلوشم مینوشت جز در x=0 
> پسر خوب کلا اینا فقط تعریفن  !!!! وارد دانشگاه که بشی هر کتابی یه تعریفی ... بطور مثال ترمودینامیک ون وایلن یه چی گفته ون نس یه چی دیگه ... اینا صرفا تعریفن ... مثه حروف فارسی !!!! ممکنه فردا بگن( ف) رو باید شکل(  ز) بنویسی !! مشکلی که نداره یه نماده که تغییرش دادن... ولی خوشم میاد که کنجکاوی چیزیو راحت قبول نمیکنی


بله. شما درست میگی.
هر کتابی یه سری قرارداد هایی داره. که شاید با یه کتاب دیگه متفاوت باشه. 
اما اینکه تو یه کتاب یه تابع دو جور تعریف شده باشه جالبه!

الان تنها سوال من اینه که عبارت زیر درسته یا نه؟
اگه درست باشه اصولا باید تو همه کتاب ها دامنه تابع  {R - {0 باشه.

------------------------
البته این مورد شاید زیاد مهم نباشه. و به قول شما فقط یه نماد باشه که قابل تغییره. اما خب چون برام جالب بود خواستم بپرسم.   :Yahoo (106):

----------

